# Nagios - Installierungsprobleme



## daDom (15. März 2004)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte jetzt *Nagios* installieren.

Problem:


> 2) Compile Nagios and the CGIs with the following command:
> 
> make all



Aber wo zum (...) soll ich das "make all" eintippen?

Wenn ich in den Ordner "Nagios" gehe und "make all" eintippe sagt er mir, die Regel "all" gebe es nicht...


Habt ihr Rat?




daDom


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. März 2004)

Also entweder du hast dich vertippt, oder es gibt diese Regel wirklich nicht, schau doch mal in dem Makefile nach. Bzw poste es mal hier rein, wenn es nicht alzu lang ist.

Gruß Homer


----------



## kramsen (15. April 2004)

*nagios*

du musst vorher alle verzeichnisse und user anlegen die du beim installieren angeben musst.
dann sollst du auch deine "make all" bekommen.


----------



## morpheu (29. September 2004)

moin 

Ihr habt geschrieben das man erst die Gruppen und User anlegen muss 
das stimmt schon 
aber kann mir einer vieleicht helfen ich bekomme denn immer so komische Fehlermeldungen...

loading cache ./config.cache
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH


kann vieleicht einer was damit anfangen


----------



## imweasel (29. September 2004)

Hi,

dann solltes du entweder *cc* bzw. *gcc* installieren oder deine PATH-Variable so erweitern, das er (g)cc finden kann.


----------



## morpheu (4. Oktober 2004)

hi 

welchen Compiler kann ich denn am besten nehmen,
das problem ist ich arbeite
unter Mac os x und da finde ich irgenwie keinen...


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2004)

http://www.dsitri.de/wiki.php?page=Zaurus-X-gcc

Ist das vielleicht was? (Weis es ja nicht...) ;-)


----------

